# Interview with Alan Meyerson



## newtonbach (Mar 21, 2014)

If anyone's interested there was a great interview on Pensado's Place with Alan Meyerson, chock full of great information.... http://www.pensadosplace.tv/2014/03/20/episode-155-scoring-mixer-alan-meyerson/


----------



## Oliver_Codd (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! I have so much respect for this guy...


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey awesome! Thanks for sharing :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Mar 21, 2014)

An hour worth of goodies? Let me get my popcorn.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 21, 2014)

=o Thanks!

....brown notes :!: :lol:


----------



## mgtube (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow! This is awesome! Thanks a lot! o-[][]-o


----------



## Jem7 (Mar 24, 2014)

When I'm not happy with the sound I'm getting I go watch this. I love Alan. He's just genius.


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 24, 2014)

Anybody picked up the devices that were mentioned? A bit difficult to understand for a non-native speaker sometimes. I understood Massive Passive, SoundToys De-Capitator, Sony Inflator but not much else.


----------



## Jetzer (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks, great interview!

I like his views on multi-band compression and working with two reverbs.

^Pultec EQ was mentioned, but missed some bits as well.
Sometimes they talk about plugins using their own nicknames


----------



## JC_ (Mar 24, 2014)

Pensado's Place ftw!

Hannes_F, if I remember correctly, he said he was using Nomad Factory Magnetic as well.


----------



## sluggo (Mar 24, 2014)

He talks about using tape saturation plugins INSTEAD of eq. Did I get that right? Hard to wrap my head around that.


----------



## newtonbach (Mar 26, 2014)

The discussion on taking reverb tails into other reverbs was interesting. Seems like the big rooms are missing an opportunity to cash in on setting up speakers and having us play our vi's through them :wink:


----------



## AR (Mar 31, 2014)

Does someone have the episode #50 with him? I can't watch it on youtube due to foreign country


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 31, 2014)

AR @ Mon Mar 31 said:


> Does someone have the episode #50 with him? I can't watch it on youtube due to foreign country



Germany?

If so, move your mouse into the address line and write "ss" before the word youtube. 

For example. http://www.youtube (www.youtube) xyz .... : http://www.ssyoutube (www.ssyoutube) xyz.


----------



## Jem7 (Mar 31, 2014)

AR @ 31/3/2014 said:


> Does someone have the episode #50 with him? I can't watch it on youtube due to foreign country



http://www.totalvideos.co.uk/watch.aspx?v=v66753733NCBtF9Hn&t=vo (http://www.totalvideos.co.uk/watch.aspx ... tF9Hn&amp;t=vo)


----------



## AR (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you thank you my friends!!

I can't get enough of him. If some of you know more hidden videos, feel free to share


----------



## Rctec (Apr 1, 2014)

....You can Watch, but you can't Touch! Not letting Alan go, so just bugger off, you lot! 

He is a virtuoso, he's as talented at his art as the best composers are at theirs. Don't ever think of a recording engineer as just a craftsman. I think you can hear the same passion burning in him, the same excitement in his performance (and a good mix is, ultimately, the final performance of a piece of music), as any other great musician involved. He just happens to play The Studio, not the 'cello. 
He is constantly experimenting, inventing. Which can get quite 'exciting' with a whole orchestra in the room. Of course, we all try to encourage him to live dangerously. As you can tell in that interview - as much thought and care goes into the recording and mixing as goes into the composing. There is a constant exchange of ideas between myself, the director, the sound designers, the dubbing mixer ...and the people building the technology.
You have to have your engineer be at least part of the conversation before you write the first note. It makes you think differently, it opens up new possibilities that all help with the inspiration.

It does help if you can engineer yourself. Even in as much as that you realize that he's got that talent, and you don't. But knowing - really knowing - you DBX160 from your Fairchild, your 1073 from your Trident "A" range EQ makes for a tremendously creative environment and great conversations in discovering those extra bits in one's music that take things from the ordinary to the successful.

Alan just reminded me the other day that it's our twenties anniversary... We must be doing something right!

I love him...yet still, I drive him mad as hell on every project!

-Hz-


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 1, 2014)

Hans,


It seems to me that two crazy people have found their match. Somewhere in this madness moments of genius ooze out. 

How do you keep up with so many talented people in the room is beyond my understanding....collaborating, leading, writing and being part of it all right till the end 



Tanuj.


----------



## AR (Apr 1, 2014)

Sometimes you have good talented musicians around you, who encourage you (by tiny little ideas) to wake next morning go to the studio and go on with the composition. AND THEN you have true inspirational people like Alan. Magician, God-blessed-gifted people that probably use the same toys but squeeze out the impossible. I for myself don't know Alan. But you can feel the professionality that comes with him, cause he could go on for hours in that interview. Hopefully someday when the budget allows I can call him up and ask for his help.


----------

